# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  How to fill in gap between countertop hole cutout and new stove?

## TheOtherLeft

Hi gurus, 
I have a small problem with a non standard stove cutout and the new stove which was installed today. 
The cutout is too deep by about 10mm. 
In the pic I've moved the stove as far up as I can and placed a torch in the space between the oven and stove to highlight the gap. Even when I position the stove in the middle of the cutout you can still see a gap, which will lead to food/water falling down on top of the oven below.   
The installer suggested getting a stainless steel surround but warned it would be very exxy. 
What would you suggest to fill the gap? What about 10mm square tube (painted black) secured flush with the countertop? 
Thanks,
Ben

----------


## plum

I had this problem once before and ended up having, as your installer suggested, a stainless steel 
piece cut to go around the full perimeter, cost $180, looked fine but it was a s/s hotplate whereas yours is glass 
and may not suit.

----------


## TheOtherLeft

The installer (Sydney Appliance Installation) suggested a stainless steel surround would be close to $400.

----------


## plum

That was the actual cost to the sheetmetal bloke for the s/s. If your guy has to visit the sheetmetal guy to order then to pick-up  
and then to instal it probably would go close to 400.     Best you do the measuring, ordering and pick-up and if you can  
disconnect the appliance, instal the surround yourself

----------


## TheOtherLeft

The only problem is when my wife and I were selecting stoves she didn't want a S/S frame, but now it may be an option. 
I may investigate the painted square tube filling the cutout first.

----------


## seriph1

you could get a piece of granite precisely cut to fit the back of the unit. Once it is fitted in you'd never notice it. Once the cooktop is brought forward and sealed all round with a neat bead of black silicon you'll be good to go... or you could just get a deeper cooktop. Is this one induction? If so it'd be a breeze to resell. Finally as the absolute last option you could get a new countertop but that'd be a nightmare. If you were in melbourne you could just get a strip of steel made and have it vitreous enamelled in black.  
OK that is more than enough inane suggestions from me!

----------


## TheOtherLeft

Thanks all for the suggestions. 
With respect to using silicon around the cooktop is the high heat a concern? How about polyurethane? I use Sikaflex 251 (Marine) as a general purpose sealant/adhesive (mainly used on my car). Looking at the Sika website most of the Polyurethane (eg FC11) has an upper service temp of around 80 deg C. 
How hot would the countertop surrounding the stove get?

----------


## seriph1

Way hotter than eighty. Water boils at 100, so spilled cooking juices etc could potentially be around 150 I guess.

----------


## benno83

I had this problem and solved it very cheaply by using some aluminium with 90 degree angle from Bunnies... just screwed it into the inside edge of the bench top & looks great considering my level of expertise & the cost of materials

----------


## jatt

Interesting if you could get the ally angle already powercoated black.  Not sure however how it would go in theis situation. 
Anodising would handle the heat, but am unsure of cost

----------


## Master Splinter

Have a look in the woodwork forums - there are posts about DIY anodising there....  Anodizing - Woodwork Forums

----------


## Pitto

> Interesting if you could get the ally angle already powercoated black.  Not sure however how it would go in theis situation. 
> Anodising would handle the heat, but am unsure of cost

  
some high temp enamel paint uses for car engine blocks would do the trick. 
G

----------


## TheOtherLeft

> some high temp enamel paint uses for car engine blocks would do the trick. 
> G

  Funny you said that... as that's what I just did yesterday. 
Aluminium Angle from bunnies, some Gloss Black engine paint in a spray can, some leftover black Sikaflex and it's all done. It may not be showroom quality but serves the purpose.

----------

